# Digital Betta Fish Commissions



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

_Hello! It's been a long while!

I'm re-opening my commissions for digital art of your betta fish!

Here are some links to art that I've done in the past;_

Forgotten Things by Syrazel-NightRose on DeviantArt

Dancing Betta by Syrazel-NightRose on DeviantArt

Last Unicorn Betta by Syrazel-NightRose on DeviantArt

_I am interested in going beyond what I've done before to make pictures that really pop and have a feeling to them. If you are interested, here are the prices::_

*Betta Lineart* - $10 CAD
*Betta Coloured* - $20 CAD
*Betta Coloured w/ Background* - $35 CAD

_I take paypal only_ (*[email protected]*)

_These would be digital files you would receive once I am done, not prints (as I have no way of shipping prints at the moment). 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask below or in a personal message! 

Thank you for your time!

**If I do not reply right away, it's because I am at work or sleeping xP** _


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous! These are super impressive!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Shortnsweet said:


> Wow, gorgeous! These are super impressive!


Thank you!  I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

:smile2:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

:grin2:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

WOW! These are amazing! I would buy one but I'm poor. LOL maybe in the near future!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nova betta said:


> WOW! These are amazing! I would buy one but I'm poor. LOL maybe in the near future!


Np~ thanks for the comment ^^


----------



## Frosty Fisher (Sep 16, 2016)

Beautiful! Wish I had your talent


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Frosty Fisher said:


> Beautiful! Wish I had your talent


Thanks!


----------



## Frosty Fisher (Sep 16, 2016)

Syriiven said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome  You should start a thread showing the art you do ;p


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Frosty Fisher said:


> You're welcome  You should start a thread showing the art you do ;p


I did, a long, long time ago. If people are interested though, the link in my signature is still entirely up to date.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, nice to see you back! :-D


I can vouch for Syriiven, she does amazing work! And also just an all around cool person.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Wow, nice to see you back! :-D
> 
> 
> I can vouch for Syriiven, she does amazing work! And also just an all around cool person.


Hiii~ how've ya been?

And thank you for the support ^^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Hiii~ how've ya been?
> 
> And thank you for the support ^^


I've been fine. Just doing, um, life stuff, nothing incredibly interesting or out of the ordinary. How about you?


You're welcome, I should be thanking you lol. I don't have the portrait of Tymber and Squee in my Photobucket and you already linked Moostash's as an example, but the painting you did for one of my first bettas was incredible too. I love the style:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Aw~ I'm glad you still like it  That's one of the few I actually printed for my own wall too!

I'm mostly working, paying bills, you know, being an adult xP I have far less pets now too. Though I still have all the tanks taking up space >.<


----------

